# Canadian stocks in US IRA



## llegare (Feb 16, 2010)

Double taxation.
I am looking for information relating to Canadian taxes (15%) being withheld on dividend payments. These payments are on dividends of Canadian stocks held in my IRA; I believe this is incorrect because of the tax treaty between the US and Canada.
Does anyone have any knowledge what can be done about this?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've moved this over here as you don't seem to have any connection with Australia (which is where this was originally posted).

Big issue is whether or not Canada recognizes a US IRA as being a non-taxable entity. You might want to look at the section on Double Taxation in the Wikipedia article on IRAs Individual Retirement Account - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia . While Wikipedia isn't an unimpeachable source, this article certainly suggests that there is some controversy over the taxation of foreign dividends.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

